
American Capitalism Is Brutal - necrodome
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/08/14/magazine/slavery-capitalism.html
======
acqq
For those who read the comments to decide if they'd consider to read the
article, this is a set of history texts with the topic:

"Slavery helped turn America into a financial colossus. And our economy is
still shaped by management practices invented by enslavers and overseers."

There are some interesting details about the management practices, but also
banking and monetary policies in the texts written by Mehrsa Baradaran, also
featured on the page:

"The Limits of Banking Regulation"

"Fiat Currency and the Civil War"

"Cotton and the Global Market"

and by Tiya Miles:

"How Slavery Made Wall Street"

\--

The title is also shortened from already shortened "American Capitalism Is
Brutal. You Can Trace That to the Plantation." The title visible on the page
is "In order to understand the brutality of American capitalism, you have to
start on the plantation."

